

A Summer Intern's Look Into a Valley Startup - nreece
http://www.toddearwood.com/2007/08/23/dan-scudder-a-summer-interns-look-into-a-valley-startup/

======
RyanGWU82
Eh, I wasn't impressed... it sounds more like a sales pitch for Rapleaf than
an insight into startup/valley life.

